# The other "other" family members



## Seiryu (Jun 19, 2009)

Can't edit my other post and just got these cat pictures resized. Took a while.

Callie - Dilute Tortie. I have had her for almost 17 years now. She was a stray and had an eye issue. Her tear ducts are on the outside of her eyes. So she gets lots of gook and have to clean her face off daily. She recently went blind in her left eye. This is her in her favorite spot, sleeping next to her giant water bowl! She is the most lovable cat you'll find and purrs instantly if you poke her with even a finger!






Lily - Tortoiseshell. I got Lily about a year ago now. She's almost 3. Rescued her from someone that was going to put her in a kill shelter off craigslist. She's very spunky and very fast. Loves her kitty treats! This is her trying to get on my garage roof. She can climb verticle ladders and taught the other 2 how to do it as well lol.





Ajay - Bengal Mix. I got Ajay on his last day at a kill shelter. He's about 2 years old. I saw his face and fell in love. He is the goofy one. If you get him purring, he'll follow you around the house and if you get too far, he'll sprint towards you and nip at you letting you know you can't get away! This is him in his favorite box playing with a zip-tie (favorite toy). You can see his mouth slightly open. Cracks me up.





Max - I *think* Tabby/Maine Coon mix. He's about 10months old and keeps getting bigger and bigger. I got him off craigslist as well from someone that either had to get rid of him that day or he'd go to a kill shelter. He is the most energetic and playful of them all. He antagonizes Lily and Ajay to wrestle with him and they do it all day.
Max when I got him at 5 months old. Also attacking a zip-tie. They all love those things.




Max now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 19, 2009)

They are beautiful. I love cats...
I used to save newspapers for my local SPCA and one day I was there dropping off the papers when one of the guys walked by with a small very afraid Calico kitty. I said "what a pretty kitty, What's wrong with her"? And he said "she had a cold and they have a policy that they don't medicate the sick animals because they are too busy". I said "too busy to give some liquid medicine"? He said yup, so he was walking her back to be put down. As I was talking to him he was getting ready to kill this pretty little kitty because she had a cold. So even tho I didn't really want another cat I talked them into letting me have her.
It's been very obvious over the next 5 years that she had been very badly abused, she was extremely afraid of men and I still can't hold her. She's a very affectionate kitty but she has to lay next to me, she won't ever sit on my lap. I've had her for 5 or 6 years now and she is funny and cute and since we've moved to Oregon she has really come out and is a lovable ditz and still afraid but such a sweet cat. I am so glad I got her. I can't imagine killing a cat because she had a cold...which BTW she didn't. She wasn't sick at all...This is my lovable Lil Roxie...named after a character on One Life To Live...this picture was not posed. She is sitting on my computer desk with me on the computer and she is trying to stare me into giving her a treat...Lil Roxie...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 19, 2009)

Your cats are beautiful! I love cats too. I used to have 9 of them, but through attrition, am now down to 1 indoor cat, 3 outdoor cats and 1 feral cat that I'm trying to tame down enough to trap and take to the vet for "snip, snip!!" Funny thing that when I had nine, only two of them were cats that I actually chose and brought home. The rest were cats that showed up here. I usually chase strays away, but if they persist for a couple weeks, I will allow them to stay and then I have them neutered and they can stay forever! You can really tell the difference between a stray and a feral cat. Tom 'n Jerry, my feral cat, is SO leery of people. I can't get within 10' of him and he's been eating my food now for about 2 months. While the strays that have been "dropped off in the country," will eventually come for pets and scritches within a week. 

I agree with you about Max. That first picture I didn't see Maine Coon, but in the later picture you can see it. Very nice!

Yvonne


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 19, 2009)

Lol how can you resist those eyes. I bet she got some treats that day! I love hearing stories of animal rescues. I don't know why people get cats from breeders when there are thousands of animals that need families. That *usually* have more personality and spunk than cats from breeders.

I am actually surprised they let you have her. Most animal shelters do not let animals get adopted that they seem "Not fit" to adopt no matter the circumstance. And yep, kill shelters find the smallest reasons to put animals down.

Ajay was to be put down because he was "skittish". They said he never bit anyone but he was always afraid. Well i'd be afraid if I was kept in a cage (like 2x3feet big) for months. And no exercise. He was really underweight. He went from being 7 lbs to about 10 lbs and filled out now.

Belly shot! He's always rolling over to be pet, but when you touch his belly he ninja kicks you with his back legs lol





Max attacking zip-tie with both paws. Right up in the camera. This picture always cracks me up.


----------



## Isa (Jun 19, 2009)

I love catsss  They are amazing, beautifulll and they have so much personality. That is really really nice what you do for them . 
Maggie, Lil Roxie is a beautie , she is lucky you saved her .


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 2, 2009)

Great pictures! Your cats are all beautiful!! And how wonderful of you to rescue


----------

